
Ask HN: Are self hosted SAAS generally provided as source or compiled? - skylark
Question is in the title. If you&#x27;re offering a self-hosted version of your SAAS, is it expected that you hand over an unobfuscated copy of your source? Or do you generally distribute compiled files?
======
nibs
I obfuscate using UglifyJS before sending. I send it with a file that runs the
program and all the dependency libraries built in so it is self contained in a
zipped folder. The customer downloads the folder, unzips it and runs it.

